# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Maxi Cosi Milo fix

## vjevericaS

Nadam se da ne otvaram novu temu,ali uistinu ne mogu naci niti jedan komentar/iskustvo za ovu sjedalicu. Itko? Išta? :Smile: 
Trenutno su na akciji u slo, a kod nas se cijene kreću preko 2, tis.kn. Do jučer sam čvrsto odlučila kupiti Tobi, a sada mislim da bi brže kupila auto nego as jer ni sama ne znam više. Obzirom na novu direktivu od 9. srpnja 2013 za vožnju u suprotnom smjeru do 15 mjeseci ova se čini dobra, ali zanima me kako je bebe podnose.

----------


## vjevericaS

Nitko ništa :Confused:

----------


## ivana101

Vjeverice......mi ju kupili prije 10 dana. Isto nisam vidjela nikakve komentare o njoj na forumuma, ali sam vidjela testiranje u HAK-u gdje sam i pročitala ovo do 15.mj. starosti u suprotnom smjeru. Za sada smo zadovoljni iako je to samo gradska vožnja. Jedino što me malo ljuti je što u suprotnom smjeru ima samo jedan položaj tj. taj kao "zadnji" malo ležeči, a ja bi da je još malo više ležeći, jer mi je dijete zaspalo u vožnji i glavica joj pada na prsa (ima 5 mj.) tako da je to moja jedina zamjerka.

----------


## vjevericaS

Hvala! Upravo to me zanimalo! Gledala sam na netu filmić kako se postavlja, ali nigdje nije bilo prikazano to sa ležanjem. Iako (sada ce me 90% mama popljuvati) najčešće smo na rukama dok ne zaspe, pa onda u jaje jer vrišti i plače do gušenja ako je tamo. Nadam se da ako bude sjedila da ce joj biti zanimljivije. Moja vjeverica ima 10 mj. Za tobi pišu svi da je dosta visoka pa beba vidi van. Da li je ova sjedalica puno niža ako je okrenuta u smjeru vožnje? Pretpostavljam da su tamo previdjeli ležeći položaj?

----------


## daddycool

> Iako (sada ce me 90% mama popljuvati) najčešće smo na rukama dok ne zaspe, pa onda u jaje jer vrišti i plače do gušenja ako je tamo.


Ako se ovo odnosi na vožnju onda te neću popljuvati već ću te upozoriti da je to izuzetno opasno i protuzakonito.

Inače je ležeći položaj čest problem kombiniranih sjedalica pa ih je u konačnici većina ipak neprikladna za vožnju bebe od svega nekoliko mjeseci.

----------


## Fido

Ivana da li ste bili zadovoljni sa autosjedalicom milofix? Da li je djetetova glavica i dalje padala put naprijed kada bi dijete zaspalo? I da li se ista stvar dešavala kad je as bila okrenuta u smjeru vožnje i obrnutom smjeru od vožnje?
Pitam Vas jer se meni dešava ista situacija, s tim da je as dobro postavljena, i remenčići su ispravno zategnuti...
Hvala

----------

